# mydetail.co.uk - Mini Cooper Convertible



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

Given the time of year and with the weather as it is, i have to say it felt a little odd working on a convertible!

The car was treated to the Sapphire (intermediate level) package. Light correction only. Hope you enjoy the read:




























Literally baked on in areas





































Arches first up using Megs APC and Elite brush










Left to dwell briefly and then pressure rinsed










Wheels coated in a strong mix of VP Bilberry and initially worked with the EZ on the inners and then rinsed










Mark V T&GR was used with a small brush to work off the tar on the outer faces. The owner was informed that more time would be required to remove all of it from the insides with ideally the wheels being removed










VP Bilberry re-applied and worked with a soft long handled brush and then rinsed



















Door shuts tackled using Megs SD, Swissvax brush, Mark V T&GR, Mini soft brush and MF cloths. Just a quick before and after closeup - note how the right vertical appears as plastic in the first image



















Pre-wash using SSF with a dash of CG Citrus & Megs APC. Wipers lifted after



















Car was then rinsed and i got to work on the hood using the AG kit




























Rinsed off










Various areas worked with a soft brush and mainly CG BB



















Washed using CG Citrus with Eurow for uppers and Megs mit for lowers. Dried using Sonus der Wunders. I blame the camera at this point hence no picture here 

Rolled inside after the wash










Clayed using Sonus green & Megs LT with deionized



















Car was then given a full IPA wipedown again with deionized and then taped up ready for inspection/readings










It's important to note at this stage the car was not booked in for full correction. Simply an AIO polish offering light correction as part of the sapphire package - in this case via the rotary. CG AIO via LC white & Sonus white. One pass on all shots

Before










After










50/50 with tape line










50/50 without tape line










Lighty dusted down and then the hood sealant was applied










The owner wasn't to fussed with the exhaust so the inside was left but the outside given the Autosol treatment.

Before










After










Dodo Juice Blue Velvet via foam pad and buffed via the Swissvax towel.










Dressing done with CG New Look and glass with the Carlack twins. Wheels sealed with PB WS.










Taken the following day in slush whilst starting to snow so not the best of pictures and what the car deserved














































All comments appreciated 

Regards

Chris


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Great stuff mate. Nice finish.


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Fantastic work mate, that finish is awesome


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking reflections Chris


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Grea twork - looks spot on :thumb:


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking very good, what didi you use to apply the AG hood Cleaner?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

looking very good mate!


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

mattsbmw said:


> Looking very good, what did you use to apply the AG hood Cleaner?


Cleaner was applied via the original bottle with sprayhead, the included sponge and a small short haired brush


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice work on MINI...:wave:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work it looks superb


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks very nice - lovely rich black finish :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great finish :thumb:, really black and glossy mate.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Lovely job Chris


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Is T&GR an abreviation for Tardis, if not then you could give that a go in future as I find it amazing on the tar and Megs Wheel Brightener for brake dust removal on all alloys saves a lot of time and effort for wheels


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh, forgot, great job by the way, looked a different car at the end.


----------



## 2.0conv (Jan 26, 2009)

hi there - after you applied the ag hood cleaner with the brush/sponge supplied i assume you used the pw to rinse off?

i am hoping to use my kit soon so some tips would be useful !

thanks


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

ALANSHR said:


> Is T&GR an abreviation for Tardis, if not then you could give that a go in future as I find it amazing on the tar and Megs Wheel Brightener for brake dust removal on all alloys saves a lot of time and effort for wheels


Tar and Glue Remover - I use either Mark V or AS Tardis 



2.0conv said:


> hi there - after you applied the ag hood cleaner with the brush/sponge supplied i assume you used the pw to rinse off?
> 
> i am hoping to use my kit soon so some tips would be useful !
> 
> thanks


The kit only comes with a sponge as far as i'm aware, but i like to use a brush as well for edging. I always use a free flowing standard hose to rinse off - best to stay away from the PW.


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Friggin Marvellous :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice job mate


----------



## gary cooper (Jul 27, 2006)

mattsbmw said:


> Looking very good, what didi you use to apply the AG hood Cleaner?


In the Ag hood cleaner kit you get what i can only describe as a very hard piece of sponge and you rub the cleaner into the hood until it goes to foam.

Then you rinse off,but only with a hose and not a high pressure washer.
I did my wifes Mini soft top last week and recommend this product.


----------



## Gazzer1uk (Jan 15, 2009)

Fantastic, I have learnt a bit from this thread, my car also only needs light correction so have a goal.:thumb:

I have used the PW on the roof to rinse off, think will change this practice and go to the sheeting off with free flowing hose, just feels better idea!!!

Gaz


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

:thumb:Really nice. Exceptional


----------

